# Lawnmower Blenny



## Curmudgeon (Jul 31, 2006)

My local LFS talked me into buying a Lawnmower Blenny for my new 24 g Nanocube stocked with 18 lbs live rock, 20 lbs live sand, and 50% cycled seawater/ 50% new seawater. The tank was started 2 Sept. I realise it is too new for livestock now but I was following his advice. In any event, between the blenny and the hermit crabs there isn't much algae left. There was considerable brown hair algae but within a week it's all gone. Any suggestions what I should feed the blenny in order to keep him healthy? He's fantastic to watch and I would hate to see him perish.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Curmudgeon.

I advise you not to believe everything your LFS said unless you know what they are talking about. They will only make you part from your cash which we certainly do not tolerate especially when their main concern is only cash, not the fish's welfare.:dunno:

Click here for info.
Thank goodness. It mentioned that your blenny is quite hardy but you'll need to give it a fresh supply of veggies before it starves. Lettuce will do for their diet.:wink2:


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Lawn mowers are notoriously hardy. They will eat whatever is available. Mine eats everything I add to the tank as far as food. I would prefer if you tried Nori or an alternate type of dried seaweed/algae to a land based lettuce. Lettuce is basically 99% water anyways with little nutritunal value. there is a huge wave spreading over reef keeping about whether land based foods provide the correct minerals and nutrients that natural sea foods can.


----------



## Ziek (Oct 17, 2006)

If you're concerned about it not getting enough algae the sometimes take to the algae strips you can buy and some stores sell Caulerpa (algae) which grows great in a refugium and many fish will eat it. 

Like Blue said you can't always trust everything a salesman says, but remember, there are many out there that really do know what they are talking about. go with you're gut instinct if it seems like someones feeding you a line get a second opinion.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your input. I've tried the seaweed strips and he loves them. So far, so good.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Curmudgeon said:


> Thanks everyone for your input. I've tried the seaweed strips and he loves them. So far, so good.


You're welcome, Curmudgeon.:thumbsup:
Glad we could help you.


----------



## Ramirezi160 (Oct 10, 2006)

caferacermike said:


> Lawn mowers are notoriously hardy. They will eat whatever is available. Mine eats everything I add to the tank as far as food. I would prefer if you tried Nori or an alternate type of dried seaweed/algae to a land based lettuce. Lettuce is basically 99% water anyways with little nutritunal value. there is a huge wave spreading over reef keeping about whether land based foods provide the correct minerals and nutrients that natural sea foods can.


To re-iterate what caferacermike said, the lawnmowers will eat just about anything. They have voracious appetites. I wouldn't feed them lettuce. There just isn't enough nutrition in the lettuce to sustain a state of health in the fish. F2, algae strips, spirulina flakes, even frozen mixed veggies would be better than lettuce.


----------

